# Lil' Hump Back



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 8, 2017)

*Damascus from Vice Cutlery out of Alabama...with Bubinga handles 1/8" brass pins...OAL is 7-1/4" with 3-1/4" blade. This is a smaller version of the first Hump Back I am working on. it is the top pic....Damascus from Vice also....the handles are metallic floor covering with 3/16" brass pins and mosaic on butt of knife. 

 

 *

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 8, 2017)

Nice job Pappy! Bubinga was a great choice for that knife.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Terrific looking knife/scales! How is Bubinga to work with? Chuck


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 8, 2017)

Those blades are awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 9, 2017)

ty all....Bubinga is a hard wood that is very easy to work with. I use it a lot in call making as it carries a great resonator for pot calls.


----------

